# My first Mulberry



## Spicy87

I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection. 

So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.

I‘m so in love with the colour!


----------



## 880

Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Aprokes

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


Gorgeous bag, I love the vibrant colour. Great choice!


----------



## fsadeli

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


congrats, I love this colour!


----------



## Gallicano

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


How beautiful! I absolutely love mulberry bags


----------



## sammb

Fab colour, totally needed this time of year!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wow what an amazing bag!
I am thinking about getting a Mulberry too. How do you like yours so far? Do you consider it to be heavy for its size?


----------



## Maisedaizy

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


beautiful.  I've just purchased in Oxblood


----------



## mimo23

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


Beautiful colour! Congratulations


----------



## silver925

Thats fab, a lovely choice, looks like a classic keeper!


----------



## PrincessPea

I just purchased my first Mulberry item about two weeks ago. I decided on the Bayswater Zipped Satchel, size small, in the color Oak. I am so in love with this bag!! I wish I would have jumped on the Mulberry train MUCH sooner, rather than wasting my money on Louis Vuitton bags that don't meet QC. I think I have found a new favorite handbag designer.


----------



## PrincessPea

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


It's gorgeous! Love the pop of color. I just purchased my first only a couple of weeks ago, in the oak color. I love it! Great quality and so classic looking. Congrats on your bag!


----------



## Smitherz86

Spicy87 said:


> I‘ve been admiring Mulberry bags for a while now! I went to an outlet center yesterday and was really surprised by the amazing selection.
> 
> So… I ended up buying my first Mulberry bag (after already buying a Prada one ) - a Small Zipped Bayswater.
> 
> I‘m so in love with the colour!
> 
> View attachment 5177075


Sorry to 'hijack' your thread, but i am a new user so cannot post my own.  It is my wife's 30th birthday, i know she admires Mulberry bags so i want to get her one as a surprise, along with a purse.  I am set on the same bag as you have here, the Bayswater small zipped, but in Mulberry Green.  As a man who carries everything in my pockets, im no bag expert, but would this be a good all rounder? She wont use it all the time as we have a 1 year old, so many days she uses a laptop backpack, but for evenings/days out where a traditional bag is needed, would this be a good one?

In relation to the purse,  the continental wallet range is pretty much the same size as she has so i will go with that, but what colour do you think would be compliment the Mulberry Green Bayswater?  Her current purse (needs replacing) is oxblood, but i think that might clash with green a bit?  Any suggestions welcome  and sorry again for posting on yours!


----------

